# Squats in Europe outside Schengen



## whellemickham (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey folks. I'm a US citizen and I'm leaving Slovakia because I overstayed my tourist visa. I'm hoping to find a squat in Europe outside the Schengen, preferably in Croatia but really anywhere is fine. Also if anybody's in my neighborhood and wants to hitch down with me I'd love some company. I'm a 25 year old female. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Ristoncor (Feb 20, 2014)

Squat.net is a great resource.


----------



## Genjix (Apr 17, 2014)

i know places in london and barcelona, pm me


----------

